# Frage wegen Antivirusprogramm



## waldy (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
meine Lizens für Kaspersky ist abgelaufen am Pc, ich muss wieder was neues kaufen.
Die Frage, welche Antivirusprogramm heute ist gut und macht PC nicht langsam ?

Wie wäre es mit GData oder Kaspersky ?
Oder gibt s noch was neues ?

gruß


----------



## Pizza (31 Juli 2012)

Vorsicht Waldy

vernünftige Antivierenprogramme kümmern sich nicht nur um Vieren, Trojaner und Co. , sie reagieren auch auf Spam allergisch.

Nicht dass Du Dich selber löschst !!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht mit: format c:

Seither habe ich keine Viren, würmer oder Spammer mehr auf meiner Festplatte gesichtet.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Die Frage, welche Antivirusprogramm heute ist gut und macht PC nicht langsam ?



komm, jetzt aber mal Ehrlich so schnell bist du doch auch nicht am PC, für deine
Fälle würde es auch ein Abakus tun, hier mal ein aktuelles Modell:


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Na Timo,
gleich so heftig?  



@Waldy




Dieser Button dürfte ausreichend für dich sein... 

einmal betätigen und nie wieder anrühren, erspart uns nebenbei auch einiges...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Na Timo,
> gleich so heftig?



Aber Sicher doch!
Sicher ist Sicher! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## o.s.t. (31 Juli 2012)

>>DAS<< hilft am besten !

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

@o.s.t.
Eine exe.datei, vielleicht direkt beim Download ausführbar
Was ist das denn für ein Zeuchs?
Und das hilft ?


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2012)

Ihr seid so gemein :sm23:

Mal im Ernst waldy, wenn dein Kaspersky es bisher getan hat, dann verlängere dein Abo und gut ist.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Ja, hast ja irgendwo Recht, Ralle :sm25:


----------



## o.s.t. (31 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Eine exe.datei, vielleicht direkt beim Download ausführbar
> Was ist das denn für ein Zeuchs?


Probiers aus, es wird nichts unerwünschtes geschehen!



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Und das hilft ?


 *definitiv !*

o.s.t.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Probiers aus, es wird nichts unerwünschtes geschehen!
> 
> o.s.t.



Aber erstmal nur auf meinem Huddel-PC, kaum was drauf und den kann ich stets mit einem Image wieder auf Vordermann bringen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Aber erstmal nur auf meinem Huddel-PC, kaum was drauf und den kann ich stets mit einem Image wieder auf Vordermann bringen



Feigling!!! *ROFL*


----------



## o.s.t. (31 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Aber erstmal nur auf meinem Huddel-PC, kaum was drauf und den kann ich stets mit einem Image wieder auf Vordermann bringen


und ich sage dir, DER Aufwand ist nicht notwendig!

Aber das Feedback hääten wir dann schon gerne hier....

o.s.t.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

da warten wir lieber auf den Beitrag dazu von Waldy, wenn er es runtergeladen hat...:s11:


----------



## Paule (31 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Die Frage, welche Antivirusprogramm heute ist gut und macht PC nicht langsam ?


Finde ich mal eine berechtigte Frage!

Ich muss sagen, wenn mein Kaspersky abläuft bin ich mir im Moment noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn ein weiteres mal verlängere.
Der legt echt das komplette System lahm.


----------



## o.s.t. (31 Juli 2012)

Wenns für Simatic Software zertifiziert sein soll/muss, dann ist die Auswahl eh recht eingeschränkt:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...DUxAAAA_37208360_FAQ/STEP7_Virenscanner_d.pdf

Ansonsten hat Symantec/Norton seit der 2010er Version die Hausaufgaben endlich gemacht und die Weste der "gelben Pest" definitiv abgelegt.

o.s.t.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Juli 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Finde ich mal eine berechtigte Frage!
> 
> Ich muss sagen, wenn mein Kaspersky abläuft bin ich mir im Moment noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn ein weiteres mal verlängere.
> Der legt echt das komplette System lahm.



Du kannst aber einstellen wie Stark er Arbeiten soll, nimm ihn ein wenig zurück und du bemerkst ihn garnicht mehr.

Was mir auch schon mal Probleme machte war, das nach der Installation von Kaspersky auf meinen Rechner, dieser so stark
in die Knie ging, das er etwa 45min keinen Tastendruck angenommen hatte und das ganze ein paar mal am Tag.
Wie sich herausstelte hatte unsere EDV vergessen einen anderen Viren Scanner zu Deinstallieren, diese beiden bekämpften
sich dann wie Teufel.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Finde ich mal eine berechtigte Frage!
> 
> Ich muss sagen, wenn mein Kaspersky abläuft bin ich mir im Moment noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn ein weiteres mal verlängere.
> Der legt echt das komplette System lahm.



Das kann ich bei dem TrendMicro nicht sagen, solche Probleme treten eher mit der S.-Software auf, wenn ich sehe, was da alles für Dienste im Hintergrund laufen.
Aber schon der Kompatibilität wegen ist man an die Liste aus dem Link von O.S.T. gebunden, habe ja auch keine Lust, beim Kunden plötzlich Software-Probleme zu haben


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, wenn mein Kaspersky abläuft bin ich mir im Moment noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn ein weiteres mal verlängere.
> Der legt echt das komplette System lahm.



Ich verwende immer noch Version 9 (KAV2010) da wars noch nen reiner Virenscanner. Die neueren Versionen sind incl. Firewall usw. wobei diese Funktionen nur durch Seriennummer deaktiviert sind. Die Performance ist da nicht mehr so toll... Hab bei den neuen Versionen noch keine Funktion entdeckt, die ich unbedingt haben will, also bleib ich erstmal bei KAV2010.

Gruß.


----------



## Deltal (31 Juli 2012)

Ich habe es mit den Live-Scannern aufgegeben. Windows Defender einmal in der Woche als Task und alle paar Monate mal ne die Linux-DVD mit Avira&Co.

Das Geld für das Snakeoil mal lieber für eine anständige Backuplösung ausgeben..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

in vielen Tests belegen Avira, Kapersky und Bitdefender 
die vorderen Plätze.

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang Kapersky, seit 2 Jahren die Avira 
Internet Security.

Für einen privaten Rechner reicht normalerweise die Avira 
Freeware.

Hin und wieder lasse ich Malwarebytes und Spyware Terminator 
scannen.

PS: Sorry für die sachliche Antwort. Oft sitzt der Virus tatsächlich vor dem PC.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Juli 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Sorry für die sachliche Antwort. Oft sitzt der Virus tatsächlich vor dem PC.



Da drücken wir noch einmal ein Auge zu, aber nicht das es jetzt zur Regel wird


----------



## tnt369 (31 Juli 2012)

mit avira bin ich inzwischen vorsichtig. hat mir vergangenes jahr nach einem automatischen update die
siemens lizenzen von step7 und wincc flexible mehrmals zerschossen. und das auch noch auf der baustelle.
seitdem verwende ich trend micro und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in vielen Tests belegen *Avira,* Kapersky und Bitdefender
> die vorderen Plätze. Ich hatte eine Zeit lang Kapersky, seit 2 Jahren die Avira
> Internet Security.





tnt369 schrieb:


> mit *avira bin ich inzwischen vorsichtig*. hat mir vergangenes jahr nach einem automatischen update *die siemens lizenzen von step7 und wincc flexible mehrmals zerschossen*. und das auch noch auf der baustelle, *seitdem verwende ich trend micro *und bin damit sehr zufrieden.





SoftMachine schrieb:


> Das kann ich bei dem *TrendMicro* nicht sagen, solche Probleme treten eher mit der S.-Software auf, wenn ich sehe, was da alles für Dienste im Hintergrund laufen.
> Aber s*chon der Kompatibilität wegen i*st man an die Liste aus dem Link von O.S.T. gebunden, habe ja auch keine Lust, *beim Kunden plötzlich Software-Probleme zu haben *



---> siehe Kompatibilitätsliste zum letzten Zitat (Link von o.s.t)aus Beitrag #17:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54420-Frage-wegen-Antivirusprogramm?p=397361#post397361





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Oft sitzt der Virus tatsächlich vor dem PC.


... ohne Zertifikat aus einem forumsinternen QM-Audit kann das durchaus sein ...      :s11:


Gruss


----------



## WendeMarkus (1 August 2012)

Hallo,

nutze nun schon seit mehreren Jahren die Produkte von ESET, zuerst nur den NOD32 Virenscanner, vor ein paar Monaten habe ich dann verlängert und upgegradet (heißt das so?) auf Smart Security 5 mit Firewall und allem drum und dran - bin sehr zufrieden auch was die Performance angeht - man merkt keinen Leistungseinbruch.

Derzeit gibts auch noch 50% Nachlass:
http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/eset-software-zum-halben-preis-http-www-ohne-virus-de-86442
2 Lizenzen mit 3 Jahren Laufzeit für 35€ - kann man nicht meckern, und die Lizenzen für beliebig viele VMs sind gleich mit dabei...

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Lebenslang (1 August 2012)

Der Virenscanner ist der größte Virus selbst auf dem Rechner.


----------



## maxi (1 August 2012)

Privat für 0815 PC zum surfen im Intenet ist das das beste http://www.avira.com
Im Frimennetzwerk ist dies eines der besten http://www.pandasecurity.com


----------



## Elektrochris (1 August 2012)

*Antivirusprogramme Vergleich*

Hier findet man einige Programme im Vergleich...:
http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Security-Ranking-Maerz_April-2012-Galerie_55995361.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 August 2012)

Elektrochris schrieb:


> Hier findet man einige Programme im Vergleich...:
> http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Security-Ranking-Maerz_April-2012-Galerie_55995361.html



Mit den Tests ist das so eine Sache, die kommen zu 
eher unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen:

http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Zwei-...rogramme-unter-Windows-7-im-Test-5877284.html

http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-aktuell/article106149125/18-Virenscanner-im-Test.html

http://www.virenscanner-vergleich.de


----------



## SoftMachine (1 August 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> i*n vielen Tests belegen *Avira, Kapersky und Bitdefender die vorderen Plätze.
> 
> Ich hatte eine Zeit lang Kapersky, seit 2 Jahren die Avira Internet Security.
> Für einen privaten Rechner reicht normalerweise die Avira Freeware.
> Hin und wieder lasse ich Malwarebytes und Spyware Terminator scannen.



und  4 Beiträge später:



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> *Mit den Tests ist das so eine Sache, die kommen zu eher unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen*:
> 
> http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Zwei-...rogramme-unter-Windows-7-im-Test-5877284.html
> http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-aktuell/article106149125/18-Virenscanner-im-Test.html
> http://www.virenscanner-vergleich.de





Das sind Statements wie von einem Politiker zur Eurokrise. 

Was willst du denn nun hier eigentlich sagen ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Das sind Statements wie von einem Politiker zur Eurokrise.



Genau, frei nach Adenauer .

Ja nee, wo ist Euer Problem? Es gibt keine eindeutige Tests.
Man muss sich mehrere anschauen und sich dann seine
Meinung bilden.


----------



## SoftMachine (1 August 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Genau, frei nach Adenauer



Ja, der hat gesagt:

"Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern"

Dein Zitat passt oftmals in die aktuelle Situation, enthält eine Portion von geschicktem Abrücken von einst eingenommenen Haltungen und schüttelt zugleich jegliches weiteres Worthalten ab.

D.h. du bin immer öfter bereit, deine Ansichten, Aussagen und Vorstellungen jeden Tag neu zu definieren.

Noch anders gesagt: du hängst dein Fähnchen täglich stets nach dem Wind, woher der auch immer weht.



Mal real hier im Forum betrachtet:

Ich habe deine Beiträge aus diesem Jahr einfach mal quergelesen, und siehe da:

- etwa 55 % legst du im "Fun zum Feierabend" vor
- 30 % enthalten vielfältige, manchmal nichtssagende Links zu Einkaufs-Ratschlägen z.B. für Hardware
- weiter 10 % ergeben sich aus daraus, das du dich an (allerdings nur von dir falsch verstandenen) Formulierungen aus Beiträgen anderer User hochziehst
- den Rest findet man in solchen sich widersprechenden Beiträgen wie in diesen Thread hier

Ich denke, du kannst dich eigentlich gar nicht konkret zu einer Fragestellung oder zu einem eröffneten Thema äussern oder auch nur dazu beitragen.


----------



## Paule (2 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Mal real hier im Forum betrachtet:
> 
> Ich habe deine Beiträge aus diesem Jahr einfach mal quergelesen, und siehe da:
> 
> ...


Was soll denn jetzt der Mist SoftMachine?
Da kann ich nur sagen:


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

hallo paule !

Von mir aus, der hat mich einfach nur genervt mit seiner Wichtigtuerei zu meinen Beiträgen.  Punkt.

Gern bin ich bereit, die mit ihm persönlich / per PN / oder wie auch immer dieses Thema zu diskutieren.

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

zur Erläuterung:

Ich meine auch meine von ihm "kommentierten" Beiträge in anderen Threads !

Gruss


Edit:
Es war mir für mich auch nicht leicht, jemanden so anzugehen. 
Allerdings hat das heute aufgrund seiner Formulierungen zu meinen Beiträgen auch in der Vergangenheit  nun mal durchgeschlagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> - etwa 55 % legst du im "Fun zum Feierabend" vor



Für mich ist der "Fun zum Feierabend" der wichtigste Thread, dort kommen die besten Beiträge.


----------



## Approx (2 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für mich ist der "Fun zum Feierabend" der wichtigste Thread, dort kommen die besten Beiträge.



*ACK*

Und hier die aktuelle Top Ten der funny-feierabende:




 Gruß Approx


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 August 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Und hier die aktuelle Top Ten der funny-feierabende:
> 
> ...



Nur Platz zwei? Da muss ich gleich dran arbeiten ...


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für mich ist der "Fun zum Feierabend" der wichtigste Thread, dort kommen die besten Beiträge.



ja, danke, das ist unbestritten :lol:



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Da muss ich gleich dran arbeiten ...



und bestimmt auch an deinen (vor allem den persönlich adressierten) Äusserungen :evil:


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> Und hier die aktuelle Top Ten der funny-feierabende:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18008
> 
> ...



ja, danke,
nichts anders habe ich gesagt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> und bestimmt auch an deinen (vor allem den persönlich adressierten) Äusserungen :evil:



Du darfst in den Rhein pinkeln, so oft Du willst.

Aber erwarte nicht, dass das Auswirkungen auf die Schifffahrt hat.


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

Ne, besser in die Elbe, die ist näher

Du hast nur Halbwissen, und das aber auch nicht ausreichend genug.
Aber sich rausnehmen, mich wie mache andere User persönlich zu kritisieren, statt konkret auf den jeweiligen Beitrag einzugehen, das geht gar nicht.:twisted:
Was willst du eigentlich hier, in einem Technik-Forum ?  

<freie Meinungsäusserung EIN>
In meinen Augen bist du eine Pappnase. Punkt. 
<freie Meinungsäusserung AUS>


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2012)

ähm Softmaschine, kann es sein das du da gerade etwas über da Ziel hinausschießt.
Der Gerhard ist unbedingt jemand der nützliche Beiträge schreibt, die von hohen
Technischen Hintergrund zeugen, ich möchte die nicht missen.
Schalt mal einen Gang runter....


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

Hallo RN,

Ja, danke, gern bin ich zu einem umgangssprachlichen Stil bereit,,
er sollte nur von* persönlichen Äusserungen *zu Beitragserstellern (wie mich) Abstand nehmen, und besser auf den Inhalt des jeweiligen Beitrags  eingehen, dann ist alles in Butter.  

Gruss


----------



## Paule (2 August 2012)

Hallo Softmaschinchen,

ich glaube du hast einen Forumskoller.
Keine Sorge, das hatten schon viele, ich auch, das geht auch wieder vorbei. 

Du hast keine Ahnung was für eine Tätigkeit GB nachgeht, aber glaube mir, seine Aussagen haben seine Berechtigung.

Den Dislike Button habe ich eigentlich für einen anderen User entworfen, allerdings hällt der sich zurzeit schwer zurück.

Das ich ihn dir widme, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Gib doch einfach ruhe!


----------



## SoftMachine (2 August 2012)

OK, ja, einverstanden, 
wenn er mich aber auch in Ruhe lässt.  :twisted:
(selbstverständlich kann er sachlich auf meine Beiträge antworten)

P.S. was ist ein Forumskoller ??

Gruss


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 August 2012)

Hey SoftMachine,

ich weiß ja nicht wie Gerhard Bäurle dich verärgert hat, und ich will es auch garnicht wissen. Vielleicht war es einfach nur ein Missverständnis. Auf jeden Fall hat Gerhard Bäurle es nicht verdient, in diesem Forum von irgend jemandem beleidigt zu werden. Beruhige dich bitte, dont worry be happy.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 August 2012)

Ja, danke, ist schon gut!

Beleidigt habe ich niemanden !

Die anderen User haben mich ja auch schon zurückgeholt, habe mich ja doch schon wieder runtergefahren.
Fehlt nur noch ein klärendes Gespräch (wie ich es bereits angeboten habe). 

Gruss


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Ja, danke, ist schon gut!
> 
> Beleidigt habe ich niemanden !
> 
> ...



Na toll, da kann ich mir ja meinen Moderationssermon sparen! 
Klärt das mal im Gespräch und dann komm wieder auf die Wiese mit den anderen Schäfchen.


----------



## waldy (4 August 2012)

Hi,
habe ein paarandereProgramm schon auf mein PC getestet - und leider PC war langsam fürmihc gewesen.
Dann bin ich auf Programm Norton Internet Security 2012 geblieben, PC läuft Gut und schnell.
gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2012)

Ähm wenn du da Ergebnis schon hast, warum hast du das Thema gestartet?


----------



## waldy (4 August 2012)

Hi Läute,
was habe ihc Falsch gemacht?
Wann hatte ich Thema geöffnet?
Und wann habe ich Ergebnisse geschrieben, mit wasbei mir ist gut funktioniert?

gruß waldy


----------



## Cassandra (4 August 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Läute,
> was habe ihc Falsch gemacht?
> Wann hatte ich Thema geöffnet?
> Und wann habe ich Ergebnisse geschrieben, mit wasbei mir ist gut funktioniert?
> ...



 Hallo Waldi,

 wenn dir jemand gesagt hat, dass man an heißen Tagen viel trinken soll, dann war damit ausschließlich Wasser gemeint...
 Ansonsten hast du bestimmt alles richtig gemacht!

 LG Cassandra


----------



## LowLevelMahn (5 August 2012)

*Fragen-Antwort-Spiel*

@Waldy

deine letzter Post



waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe ein paarandereProgramm schon auf mein PC getestet - und leider PC war langsam fürmihc gewesen.
> Dann bin ich auf Programm Norton Internet Security 2012 geblieben, PC läuft Gut und schnell.
> gruß



dazu dein Post mit dem DU das Thema gestartet hast



> Hallo,
> meine Lizens für Kaspersky ist abgelaufen am Pc, ich muss wieder was neues kaufen.
> Die Frage, welche Antivirusprogramm heute ist gut und macht PC nicht langsam ?
> 
> ...



Hast du dir deine Frage jetzt selbst beantwortet oder fehlt noch was?


----------



## waldy (5 August 2012)

nein,
esist ganz umgekehrt.
Erstmalmein Lizens war abgelaufen von Kaspersky.
Ich habe euch hier gerfragt,wer hat schon welche Erfahrung gemacht, das Antivirus Programm istgut und PC läuft nicht langsam.
Da zwischen habe ich viele unterschiedliche  Empfällungen bekommen - habe ich danch ein paar runtergelandet als Testversion und auf mein PC getestet . 



> Ähm wenn du da Ergebnis schon hast, warum hast du das Thema gestartet?


 - und danach nach ein paar Tagen, habe ich es geschrieben was mir gefählt.

gruß


----------



## maxi (6 August 2012)

Fall es euch hilfreich ist.
Bei Fa. Norton hatten viele Kollegen und Bekannten über viele Jahre sehr große Probleme mit der Firewall.
Die Firewall ist hier "zu gut" sproch filtert zu viel heraus, blockt zu viel und bremst sehr.
Sehr viele anwenungen die eine Zugriff auf einen anderen Server oder einen austausch von Datenpacketen erfordern, sowie Fernwartungstolls etc. funktionieren gar nicht.
Das Arbeiten mit einer externen Cloud oder Datenbank war nicht möglich.
Im Provaten Bereich waren das spielen von Mitliplayergames und MMOPRG sehr oft nicht möglich. 
Updates von Standartptogrammen wie Office Anwendungen etc. waren oft nicht oder nur zum Teil möglich.

Selbst nach dem Ausschalten der Firewall blieb vieles weiterhin komplett blockiert.
Weiter kahm hinzu das manche Trojaner und Schadsoftware nicht durch Norton entdeckt wurden W32.exe Antihijack.exe etc.


Unser fazit war das Norton sehr gute Tools hat, aber der Symantec Virenschutz und vor allem die Firewall ist echt Schrott.


Hoffe ist euch hilfreich,
waren meien Erfahrungen, vielleicht hat ein anderer ja bessere gemacht.


----------



## waldy (6 August 2012)

Himaxi,
Danke dir für deine Erfahrung.

Und dann welche Programm ist dann gut nach deine Meinung ?

gruß waldy


----------



## SoftMachine (8 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ähm Softmaschine, kann es sein das du da gerade etwas über da Ziel hinausschießt.



Ja, da ging mir eben mal der Hut hoch, sorry. 



Paule schrieb:


> Den Dislike Button habe ich eigentlich für einen anderen User entworfen, allerdings hällt der sich zurzeit schwer zurück.



Ich versuche, dir einen neuen zu entwerfen, schicke ihn Dir per PN. Ich denke, ich weiss schon, für wen du diesen eigentlich entworfen hast.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hey SoftMachine,
> ich weiß ja nicht wie Gerhard Bäurle dich verärgert hat, und ich will es auch garnicht wissen. Vielleicht war es einfach nur ein Missverständnis. Auf jeden Fall hat Gerhard Bäurle es nicht verdient, in diesem Forum von irgend jemandem beleidigt zu werden. Beruhige dich bitte, dont worry be happy.



Ja, danke, beleidigt habe ich aber niemanden. Jedenfalls ich habe erstmal 3..4 Tage Auszeit genommen und mich abgekühlt. 
Sicher ist das zu klären. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Na toll, da kann ich mir ja meinen Moderationssermon sparen!



Danke, hoffentlich wirst du jetzt nicht arbeitslos als Super-Moderator ... :|


Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Beiträge und die mehreren PN´s 

Grüsse


----------



## TobiasM (10 August 2012)

Zum Thema: die kostenpflichtige Avira Internet Security schützt nicht gegen die als Bundestrojaner getarnten Eindringlinge. Ich werde mir wohl etwas anderes suchen.



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Ja, da ging mir eben mal der Hut hoch, sorry.
> Ja, danke, beleidigt habe ich aber niemanden. Jedenfalls ich habe erstmal 3..4 Tage Auszeit genommen und mich abgekühlt.
> Sicher ist das zu klären.



Hier kostetete 'Pappnase' 480 Euronen:

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/artic...idigung-eines-Polizisten-nach-Knoellchen.html

Aber zum Glück ist das Internet ja ein rechtsfreier Raum. 

Tobi


----------



## SoftMachine (10 August 2012)

TobiasM schrieb:


> Hier kostetete 'Pappnase' 480 Euronen:
> http://www.welt.de/print-welt/artic...idigung-eines-Polizisten-nach-Knoellchen.html
> Aber zum Glück ist das Internet ja ein rechtsfreier Raum.
> Tobi



Ja, der hat den Beamten direkt mit "...du Pappnase..." angesprochen.



SoftMachine schrieb:


> <freie Meinungsäusserung EIN>
> In meinen Augen bist du eine Pappnase. Punkt.
> < freie Meinungsäusserung AUS>



Ich habe geschrieben "in meinen Augen bist du ..." und das zusätzlich auch noch explizit als freie Meinungsäusserung gekennzeichnet


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben "in meinen Augen bist du ..." und das zusätzlich auch noch explizit als freie Meinungsäusserung gekennzeichnet



Bevor Du die Tatsachen hier jetzt weiter verdrehst ...

Ich wüsste nicht, aus welchem Grund man jemandem eine 
Pappnase nennen sollte, es sei denn, um ihn zu beleidigen. 
Dies ist ganz eindeutig ein Missbrauch des Rechts auf freie 
Meinungsäußerung.

Aber richtig, ich bin kein Polizist, es gibt also Rabatt.

Einigen wir uns darauf, Du zahlst 50 EUR an eine gemeinnützige 
Organisation Deiner Wahl und das Verfahren wird eingestellt. 

PS: Du hast jetzt noch das letzte Wort und dann sollten wir das 
Thema beenden.


----------



## SoftMachine (10 August 2012)

Lieber Gerhard,

das Thema war auch für mich schon längst beendet. 
Die 50,-Euro werden in die Forums-Kaffeekasse eingezahlt  

Gruss


----------



## maxi (10 August 2012)

In München Gibts für "Papnase" eine sauberne "Gnackfotzn" und danach fällt der "Watschnbaum" so um das es nur noch "Hirnbazal" herab hagelt. 

Zur Versöhnung gibt es dann ein traditionelles "Maßkruagklopfa"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Lieber Gerhard,
> 
> das Thema war auch für mich schon längst beendet.
> Die 50,-Euro werden in die Forums-Kaffeekasse eingezahlt
> ...



Die kannst du beim NRW Forumsstammtisch abliefern. 
Wir werden dann sofort, soviel Kaffee  dafür trinken, bis uns schlecht wird und wir Pappnasen aufsetzen.


----------



## Elis!! (16 April 2013)

Bei den Antworten traue ich mich ja gar nicht fragen, ob ich bei meinem Antivenprogramm (www.netzsieger.de/software/antivirus-programme/avira-internet-security-2012) von Avira bleiben soll? Wollte mal was neues ausprobieren, dass auch kostenlos ist, denn bis jetzt hatte ich die gekaufte Version. Viele meiner Freunde meinen aber, dass die kostenlose genau so gut ist.


----------

